# Fuel Filter Housing not secured?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had an issue like that and I've change my fuel filter a few times. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, that doesn't sound at all like my experience. I was initially going to loosen the housing with some vise grips, but the thing was so tight that they started slipping, so I had to run out and get a large socket to fit. Even then I almost had to get a breaker bar to get the thing started. The filter was pretty firmly attached, and the top half, that stays with the vehicle, never moved at all.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, that filter took some effort to remove it from the bottom half. The new design should not have that issue.


----------



## Abohm (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I was able to get it loose. The housing has a clip at the top that clicks into the mount on the car, and it popped loose the first time I tried torquing the cap. With it clicked in it is more secure and not completely bouncing free, but it is not enough to hold the housing alone when trying to get the cap off. I used a spanner wrench to free it but it was quite difficult to loosen. I had to take the cap off again because I had a small leak, and in doing so I broke a couple of the plastic tabs with the spanner wrench and switched to a rubber strap oil filter wrench (similar to this: http://www.amazon.com/RUBBER-WRENCH-Filters-Plumbing-Wrenches/dp/B00BLH9S04 ) from then on and managed to tighten it back up without it leaking. Next time I'll know what I'm dealing with so hopefully it will go smoother.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Abohm said:


> Well I was able to get it loose. The housing has a clip at the top that clicks into the mount on the car, and it popped loose the first time I tried torquing the cap. With it clicked in it is more secure and not completely bouncing free, but it is not enough to hold the housing alone when trying to get the cap off. I used a spanner wrench to free it but it was quite difficult to loosen. I had to take the cap off again because I had a small leak, and in doing so I broke a couple of the plastic tabs with the spanner wrench and switched to a rubber strap oil filter wrench (similar to this: http://www.amazon.com/RUBBER-WRENCH-Filters-Plumbing-Wrenches/dp/B00BLH9S04 ) from then on and managed to tighten it back up without it leaking. Next time I'll know what I'm dealing with so hopefully it will go smoother.


Glad to hear mission accomplished!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I know this is a old thread, but I had the same issue on my recent filter change. It appears the housing has swelled, or shrunk.. it's just too tight to remove on the car (it pops out of it's plastic mount on the fuel tank). I had to remove the entire assembly, put it in a vice to get it off, and it was still tricky. In the attempt to restrain it under the car with a strap wrench, managed to crack one of the mounding "wings" and had to plastic weld repair that. The new filter went in, and it was difficult to tighten as well, the housing appears to be excessively tight. I even used some slick Teflon grease, and still too tight. I looked at the cost of a new filter housing, about $140, but the Gen 2 housing (Same filter), and only slightly different shape on the cap, was on amazon for $27, I ordered one of the Gen 2 housings, and it will go in next time I need to change that filter. 

Gen 2 housing (AC Delco TP1017): https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B078TNDR71/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Gen 1 housing (AC Delco TP998):





Amazon.com: ACDelco TP998 Professional Fuel Water Separator Filter Assembly: Automotive


Buy ACDelco TP998 Professional Fuel Water Separator Filter Assembly: Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## everett33 (Aug 1, 2018)

Reviving an old thread

After owning my 2014 diesel for 26 months, I finally had to change my fuel filter

I also had the issue of a super tight housing cover. I was putting some torque on it with a 12" ratchet and it didn't budge. My Milwaukee M12 stubby 3/8" impact set on full power with a 4.0 battery struggled, but did eventually loosen and remove the housing cover. This same impact can loosen my Cruzes lugnuts. The impact gun has the advantage that all of its force is not just twist like a ratchet is, so the entire housing doesn't try and twist when loosening.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah these are a very poor design. I just take it slow and keep a constant pressure on it. I've done mine twice now and have a 3rd due in a few months. When I re-tighten I take it easy so it's not leaking but still easy to get off next time.


----------



## NSCTD (3 mo ago)

MRO1791 said:


> I know this is a old thread, but I had the same issue on my recent filter change. It appears the housing has swelled, or shrunk.. it's just too tight to remove on the car (it pops out of it's plastic mount on the fuel tank). I had to remove the entire assembly, put it in a vice to get it off, and it was still tricky. In the attempt to restrain it under the car with a strap wrench, managed to crack one of the mounding "wings" and had to plastic weld repair that. The new filter went in, and it was difficult to tighten as well, the housing appears to be excessively tight. I even used some slick Teflon grease, and still too tight. I looked at the cost of a new filter housing, about $140, but the Gen 2 housing (Same filter), and only slightly different shape on the cap, was on amazon for $27, I ordered one of the Gen 2 housings, and it will go in next time I need to change that filter.
> 
> Gen 2 housing (AC Delco TP1017): https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B078TNDR71/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Hey Man,

Not sure if you're still around.. Did the gen 2 housing work out? Looks the same from my research where it mounts to the fuel tank. First filter change in my ownership yesterday and it popped out of the bracket and spun hard enough to snap the input fuel line nipple. I was shocked at how much force was needed to.gey that suckered apart. Ahhh live and learn..

Thanks!


----------

